# moving from Ireland to saskatoon



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I am moving from Ireland to Saskatoon and I am wondering if anybody can point me in the right direction for the following
1. good reasonably priced removal companies (no furniture, only computers, clothes and paperwork)
2. good locations in the city to rent 
3. what is public transport like or will i need to purchase a car
4. if i need a car what are the prices like for good 5-10 year 2nd hand cars and cost of insurance?

thanks in advance for all comments


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Insurance is heavy, even in Saskatchewan where it's state insurance, expect to pay 1200 and that's for a local.

Not sure how it will work out for you with no transferable no claims bonus. Oh and your drivers license isn't valid you'll have to take a one off test to convert and if you fail you'll be doing the provisional licenses thing. Google G1, G2 and G driver categories.

John


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Insurance is heavy, even in Saskatchewan where it's state insurance, expect to pay 1200 and that's for a local.
> 
> Not sure how it will work out for you with no transferable no claims bonus. Oh and your drivers license isn't valid you'll have to take a one off test to convert and if you fail you'll be doing the provisional licenses thing. Google G1, G2 and G driver categories.
> 
> John


If you think that's heavy, thank god your not in the GTA. I'm in SK and have 9 years clean driving in Canada so I'm paying between $700 - 800 when left the GTA in 2009 my next renewal was priced at $1600.


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks for the replies. 
Cars will be a big thing as unfortunately i have to leave my rallycar in Ireland. whats the motorsport scene like in saskatoon?

whats apartment rental and locations like 

andy


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

JGK said:


> If you think that's heavy, thank god your not in the GTA. I'm in SK and have 9 years clean driving in Canada so I'm paying between $700 - 800 when left the GTA in 2009 my next renewal was priced at $1600.


whats GTA???


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

*G*reater *T*oronto *A*rea


----------

